# Anyone board with a backpack?



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i do i do,

DAKINE : GIRLS HELI PACK

love it i only keep a bullet tool, lock, extra goggles, cliff bars, and two-four big boys of coors light in it so i hardly notice it when on the lift.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Depending on what your carrying, I recommend a camelbak zoid or some other camelbak.

It gives you easy access to water, which honestly for the first year or two i never realized how dehydrated i was after 4 hours out there...i just took my zoid out for the first time last week and drank all 72 oz in 3 hours.

The Zoid atleast comes with a decent area to put some stuff, mostly food..i stuffed some granola bars, etc in it. You couldnt fit an entire shirt or fleece or anything in it though, probably some food, maybe extra goggles thats about it.

The Zoid is nice because its a low profile, so you dont have to worry about it as much on the lift and you can easily fit it under your jacket/shell.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i used to stick a camel back bladder in my dakine bag but the first couple of days this season the tube would freeze over so i ditched it in favor of beer


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i used to stick a camel back bladder in my dakine bag but the first couple of days this season the tube would freeze over so i ditched it in favor of beer


Yea not sure if you buy just the bladders if they come with the insulated sheathing on the tube or not, the Zoid does and its practically impossibly for it to freeze.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

no mine has no sleeve, the only way i got it to stay working was tucking the tube between my girls and that just get uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i used to stick a camel back bladder in my dakine bag but the first couple of days this season the tube would freeze over so i ditched it in favor of beer


beer is pretty shitty for hydration n makes you fat brah


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

alpha732 said:


> beer is pretty shitty for hydration n makes you fat brah


As a beer brewer, I am an *expert* on the topic. I assure you that beer is mostly water and makes you smarter. 

PS. DAWG YOUR FUCKING SIG IS DRIVING ME FUCKING CRAZY!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

alpha732 said:


> beer is pretty shitty for hydration n makes you fat brah


Uh oh did you call Dawg Catcher fat?

IBTL.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

cifex said:


> As a beer brewer, I am an *expert* on the topic. I assure you that beer is mostly water and makes you smarter.
> 
> PS. DAWG YOUR FUCKING SIG IS DRIVING ME FUCKING CRAZY!



i agree, i also hear that beer gives you special powers


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

cifex said:


> As a beer brewer, I am an *expert* on the topic. I assure you that beer is mostly water and makes you smarter.
> 
> PS. DAWG YOUR FUCKING SIG IS DRIVING ME FUCKING CRAZY!


due to the way your body has to metabolize alcohol it actually dehydrates you. 

Not only that but alcohol makes gynecomastia more likely to occur.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> beer is pretty shitty for hydration n makes you fat brah



k first off no shit im not 13 i know beer dehyradtes you, i dont drink the beer magically thinking its going to hydrate me i drink because its fun and clears my inhibitions of shit i wouldnt normally try. and im not a brah, and by no means am i fat so your urban myth of drinking beer makes you fat is porbably because you are some ******* that doesnt get out and get any exercise besides tugging your johnson at night. point of the issue is they always have water at the lodge so between pee breaks i grab a glass. and what the hell is wrong with my sig.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Uh oh did you call Dawg Catcher fat?
> 
> IBTL.





Dawg Catcher said:


> k first off no shit im not 13 i know beer dehyradtes you, i dont drink the beer magically thinking its going to hydrate me i drink because its fun and clears my inhibitions of shit i wouldnt normally try. and im not a brah, and by no means am i fat so your urban myth of drinking beer makes you fat is porbably because you are some ******* that doesnt get out and get any exercise besides tugging your johnson at night. point of the issue is they always have water at the lodge so between pee breaks i grab a glass. and what the hell is wrong with my sig.



it's okay if ur fat brah fat chicks get luvin too


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

alpha732 said:


> due to the way your body has to metabolize alcohol it actually dehydrates you.
> 
> Not only that but alcohol makes gynecomastia more likely to occur.


I guess I used the wrong face....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

cifex said:


> I guess I used the wrong face....


obviously everything you say on the internet is taken at face value unless you use a smiley, derr.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> it's okay if ur fat brah fat chicks get luvin too


worst attempt at a flame ever bring your A game next time guido.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> and what the hell is wrong with my sig.


Its giving me seizures....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> k first off no shit im not 13 i know beer dehyradtes you, i dont drink the beer magically thinking its going to hydrate me i drink because its fun and clears my inhibitions of shit i wouldnt normally try. and im not a brah, and by no means am i fat so your urban myth of drinking beer makes you fat is porbably because you are some ******* that doesnt get out and get any exercise besides tugging your johnson at night. point of the issue is they always have water at the lodge so between pee breaks i grab a glass. and what the hell is wrong with my sig.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> worst attempt at a flame ever bring your A game next time guido.


am I a guido or a red neck? and I'm not trying to flame you because I'd srsly tap ur sweet ass even tho ur fat.

It's okay if ur a tubbah wubbah, i'd still beat.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

how about red guido? and to kykekill joy i never get mad, i get glad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> how about red guido? and to kykekill joy i never get mad, i get glad.


guidos dont get red they get orange from spray on tans, get educated wif ur stereotypes tubbah brah.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


whats that?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> guidos dont get red they get orange from spray on tans, get educated wif ur stereotypes tubbah brah.


redguido is is the mixture or red neck/guido. think if such an enigma existed would they turn maroon, or perhaps a shade of purple?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> im sorry i apologize Dawg you are right im nothing but the most pathetic excuse for a vaginal discharge in the history of living organisms. I think i finally figured out what my mother meant when she would talk about me and post birth abortions.


ninja edits=teh lame


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> redguido is is the mixture or red neck/guido. think if such an enigma existed would they turn maroon, or perhaps a shade of purple?


idk but im going to class right nao and I don't have time to contemplate such questions

ima be thinking about you <3

bai.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

using stupid fads from a website of pedofaggot nerd ass neckbeards = lamer.
Get a sig that doesnt suck.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

same here i found this for you to placate to your needs of obese women.










maybe you can use that to burn off some of your beer belly by tugging your lil jimmy to it tonight.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> using stupid fads from a website of pedofaggot nerd ass neckbeards = lamer.
> Get a sig that doesnt suck.


coming from some who has this in their sig 



> When you see me
> you'll say,
> "Holy shit, I know him"



yeah good point about having sigs that suck, come on over pot you can help this kettle pic out a new sig.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

xd haha if you knew how wrong you were...
let me clue you in on something,
a)having 600 posts does not make you useful when all you do is spew nonsense and shitty posts and insults like a retarded sewer pipe.
b)Your "jokes" are about as funny as a dead dog.
c)Its pretty sad that you have a picture of a fat woman like that on hand, so you got some issues you need to sort out on your own there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> same here i found this for you to placate to your needs of obese women.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can use that to burn off some of your beer belly by tugging your lil jimmy to it tonight.


ur the only fatty for me


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> xd haha if you knew how wrong you were...
> let me clue you in on something,
> a)having 600 posts does not make you useful when all you do is spew nonsense and shitty posts and insults like a retarded sewer pipe.
> b)Your "jokes" are about as funny as a dead dog.
> c)Its pretty sad that you have a picture of a fat woman like that on hand, so you got some issues you need to sort out on your own there.


A. I never said i was useful, where did i say that please find it for me.
B. yet you reply
C. because it takes all of about 8 sec to type "fat chick" into google i have no need to keep things like that on hand.

we can continue this maybe ill make it to 700 in under a month so please your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> ur the only fatty for me


get off my vag or atleast get in line behind chester he was here before you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

a)Damage control.
b)also damage control
c)You googled fat chick? wooooowwww Showing some real effort for a "burn" on a message board


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol i knew this thread was going downhill the instant he posted that...


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

simple and effective are the best burns, thinking your can win this battle is your downfall kyle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay there obi-wan
Gonna use the force on me next?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

wouldnt waste the time, while you argue out of spite or the fact to prove me wrong, i post because 1000 is just so close.


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

haha funny...not


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Well while youre busy petting your ego, i actually have some stuff to get done
Peace <3


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

fletcherhead said:


> haha funny...not


lame.................


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> Well while youre busy petting your ego, i actually have some stuff to get done
> Peace <3


k k dont miss me too much


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I clicked on this thread to read about backpacks, not fat chicks.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

little late for that then chief


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> get off my vag or atleast get in line behind chester he was here before you.


I'm down for dp.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

well cheater son is also a member here so guess you three can get together and let me know how that goes. as i have serious doubts of your heterosexuality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> well cheater son is also a member here so guess you three can get together and let me know how that goes. as i have serious doubts of your heterosexuality.


Yeah I get curious sometimes.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You two know you can PM if you want to meet up, right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> You two know you can PM if you want to meet up, right?


I want the world to see my love for dawg.

plus, pm's dont add to post count.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

unfortunately i dont do PM as jinky found out the hard way. so guess thats just everyones loss


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I do it once in awhile, but very rarely. When I do, it's a small Dakine Heli-pro. Comfy, chest and waist straps, and water bladder. I really prefer not to though. I'd rather just carry a flask of some moonshine in my pocket.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> I do it once in awhile, but very rarely. When I do, it's a small Dakine Heli-pro. Comfy, chest and waist straps, and water bladder. I really prefer not to though. I'd rather just carry a flask of some moonshine in my pocket.


Does it get in the way on the lift and move around when you ride down the hill?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know. I've seen people in Indiana with packs on while they board. The total elevation of Paoli is something like 500 feet. You're telling me you need to keep hydrated in THAT? You're 30 seconds from a water fountain at any given point. :laugh:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, hehe, So much hate in the thread.

I use my handy dandy dakine backpack, I would like a new one, But money is not permitting me at this time. I always carry beer. Lol, some guy has to mention that beer dehydrates you. NOOO? WHAT? When did this happen. Cmon people everyone knows this. I carry just as much juice as I do beer.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd take a hydration pack with me if I were hitting back country. I personally just don't have a need for one.

I'm considering getting one for hiking this summer, though. Our old backpacks just don't cut it.

Right now, we have a water pack that we strap to our dog, lol. At least he's good for something.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I'd take a hydration pack with me if I were hitting back country. I personally just don't have a need for one.
> 
> I'm considering getting one for hiking this summer, though. Our old backpacks just don't cut it.
> 
> Right now, we have a water pack that we strap to our dog, lol. At least he's good for something.


I really like the Camelbak Zoid because it is so low profile i can throw under my jacket and other than my jacket fit is slightly tighter i cant tell im wearing it while riding. Lets me carry snacks and water, i usually take a few mouth fulls of water every time up the lift just to stay hydrated. 

At Meadows its a PITA to get a drink, you gotta go all the way to the bottom, take your board off, walk in the lodge have some water, go back outside and strap in again..totally not worth the effort...you usually dont drink until your already dehydrated, then i drink a ton of water and just feel like shit because my stomach is so full of water...one of the best things i bought this year is the Camelbak, lets me stay out longer.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

hoboken said:


> Does it get in the way on the lift and move around when you ride down the hill?


It's small and flat enough that it doesn't really cause a problem on the lift. The few days on the hill where I wore it, not a single lifty mentioned anything about taking it off. Since I never used it enough to get used to it, I definitely feel it on my back, and it does move around just a tad. Not much though.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i ride with a pack when i have bunch shit to carry....or go hiking because my bag carries my board......as far as the lift with a pack i either take one arm off and have it on my lap or i just push it above the back of the chair.....while riding i dont even notice it unless its really windy but its low profile


----------

